# GPA(Grade Point Average) system in MBBS



## MZ89

Hi everyone! can anyone tell what is the importance of GPA in MBBS, like in which postgraduation fields it,ll be considered? and what should be considered as a good GPA out of 4?


----------



## Tahseer

hmm... i am a little familiar with the GPA system... and my seniors and teachers highly recommend a good GPA somewhere above 3.5 if my aspirations are USMLEs or going abroad for post graduation.... but mostly they say that a good GPA just proves that you are a more skillfull doctor and offcourse boasts your CV and helps in job interviews


----------

